# no eggs



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

My silkies started to lay eggs when they 6 and half months. That's was at the end of October and for the last week nothing is this normal. This my first time raising chickens


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Winter daylight hours are shorter then what chickens need to lay. Supplemental lighting will help them.

Also if your part of the world has had extremely cold weather like mine, this will also effect their laying.

FYI. I do not provide supplementary light or heat to my coop.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

So is this is normal. Was just wondering because one of girls died on Sunday.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

jeanne said:


> So is this is normal. Was just wondering because one of girls died on Sunday.


I would be concerned. If this is their first year, the amount of light doesn't really affect their lay-that more applies to older layers (past their first season of lay). A lot of farmers will get point of lag birds in the fall for just this reason. So their older layers can take their break while the new layers just keep trucking through without additional heat or lights. Going a week laying then all of a sudden stopping, and having a death of one of them sounds fishy. How did your pullet die? Were there any symptoms leading up to it? Are the girls getting an added source of calcium?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Further to that we, also have extremely cold weather, it got to -50 Celsius for days on end. The average temps are about -30-35. The new layers kept on laying. Now, getting the eggs before they instantly froze was the challenge!


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

The only thing she did different was sitting a lot. And I offer them extra calcium.


----------

